# Orange Beach to Venice



## Thunderstruck (Oct 21, 2007)

Does any one have the distance from Orange beach to Venice LA? By boat that is.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

About 130 +/-


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

Wade, is that going in South Pass or East Pass?


----------



## GULFFISHER1 (Sep 28, 2007)

Did a 5 day trip one time, if the seas cooperate its a great trip. Lots of great fishing along the way


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Looks like Wade (no surprise) is dead on. Pulled up the GPS software and from OB to South Pass on a straight shot is 115 NM. From there up to Venice Marina up South Pass is a total of 132NM. Would be a great trip as long as the seas cooperate. Looks of great rigs for wahoo coming in that way.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

> *brnbser (1/10/2008)*Wade, is that going in South Pass or East Pass?


Just rough guessing South Pass. Havn't got my plotting stuff at work....


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

> *dpewitt (1/10/2008)*Looks like Wade (no surprise) is dead on. Pulled up the GPS software and from OB to South Pass on a straight shot is 115 NM. From there up to Venice Marina up South Pass is a total of 132NM. Would be a great trip as long as the seas cooperate. Looks of great rigs for wahoo coming in that way.


what kind of software are you using for this? is it computer based or on your electronics?


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Go in Baptitse, it is a little shorter


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

> *BuckWild (1/10/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *dpewitt (1/10/2008)*Looks like Wade (no surprise) is dead on. Pulled up the GPS software and from OB to South Pass on a straight shot is 115 NM. From there up to Venice Marina up South Pass is a total of 132NM. Would be a great trip as long as the seas cooperate. Looks of great rigs for wahoo coming in that way.
> ...




For distance alone you could use google earth.


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

If you want to do some good fishing along the way it will be 140 miles to South Pass. I usually make an arc out to the Petronus, Ram Powell, Beer Can, and the 24 mile rigs. Might as well enjoy the fishing on the way over. Also make sure you have enough petrol - I haven't heard if they have fuel back at Port Eades. Anyway - enjoy the trip!


----------



## Finatic (Oct 4, 2007)

Last I heard, no fuel at eades. If you want the shortest/safest route, you should run the intercoastal to near ship island in MS, then head across toward the chandeliers to Baptiste Collette Pass, then down the river a few mi to Venice. The route across from the chandeliers to baptiste used to be bouyed all the way. Awesome trip! Good luck!


----------

